# GoPitbull meet RIDDICK



## Montana (Apr 7, 2011)

Ive been here debating on registering as a member on this site a few times in the last week, Riddick came to me and my wife as a "Trying to make it right" from the Vet as he killed our 9 week old female Reverse Blue Brindle her name was BB or Bad Bitch. She was there for her second set of parvo shots and we decided to get her ears clipped. A few days gone by no word from the vet so my wife calls them and they tell her shes doing fine recovering from surgery and such. I go to pick up my step son from school and surprise the vet and they surprised me, she never made it through surgery and from what I was told they over sedated her. So the doc gave us his at the time 11 week old puppy, he was going to use for hog hunting. When we first got Riddick his name was Augie, sorry I hate the Aggie's so we changed his name, as we layed in bed that night we must have went through 100 names nothing stuck, then Becky "My Wife" said Fury, which turned to Furian which turned to Riddick from Pitch Black and The Chronicles of Riddick. Anyways he is 15 weeks now at 27 pounds.

Here are some pictures of when we first got him @ 11 weeks




























Here are some of him at 15 weeks














































My favorite shot to date


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

he is beautiful .. =] Im sorry to hear your story though =[


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your first pup. Riddick looks good.


----------



## Montana (Apr 7, 2011)

Thank y'all my wife is in love.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Welcome to GP.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

welcome to GP!!! he is adorable!! i hope youll be using a different vet right???


----------



## Brutus0124 (Mar 22, 2011)

Beautiful dog. I can't imagine that vet doing that then lying to you about it. I'd be a little  for sure. Anyway congrats on the new pup. He's a looker


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Um.. wow. That vet would be in for a crap load of trouble if that happened to one of my dogs. Wow.

Good looking pup though!


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

Wow, that's an awful story! You sure did get a gorgeous dog out of it though. Sorry to hear about your little girl, and :welcome: to GoPitbull!


----------



## Montana (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks guys for the comments, I have found some useful stuff on this site so far. As for the VET story we have talked to a few other people who have the same story's and my wife's sister is looking in towards the B.B.B. about getting him shut down.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

amazing puppy!! I love his eyes!


----------



## Montana (Apr 7, 2011)

ashes said:


> amazing puppy!! I love his eyes!


Ya we were hoping they wouldnt change, lol that is why he was named Riddick.


----------

